# A long shot but worth looking into...for RALPHIE



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I did a search on this zip code and says Phoenix... don't want to give false hope but worth checking out:
this is in the pets911 website for lost and found. ( link below)

Hi, I am a male dog. My coloring is white . I was found before Saturday February 3rd, 2007, in or near the zipcode 85041. If you have lost me, please call (602)268-3296. 
Name Unavailable 
ID Unavailable 
Species Dog 
Breed Unavailable / Unavailable 
Color White 
Pattern None 
Gender Male 
Altered Unavailable 
Age Unavailable 
Zipcode Found In 85041 
Date Posted Saturday February 3rd, 2007 
Contact (602)268-3296 
Description Not Entered 

http://www.pets911.com/services/lostandfou...7684&back=1


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That sounds like it could be a Malt. I hope Ralphie's mom see's this.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope Ralphie is found soon, this is making me nuts with worry. Did anyone call this number? Perhaps we could call and direct the individual to this site to look at Raplhies picture??

(EDIT: there aren't any pictueres of Ralphie posted yet on SM, but I guess the person could still come here and compare the dog they found to the ones pictured here. My guess is that if it is Ralphie, the people might be hesitant to post the breed because anyone might call and say they lost "their" Maltese, you know?)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I e-mailed Steve as I think he lives in that area and offered to try to help.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bumping to top so maltlover doesn't miss it if she checks in


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It was really nice of you to look this up.....I wish we'd hear something....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Has anyone called? If not, I am more than happy to make the call. Just let me know because I don't want this poor guy to get a million calls!











> Has anyone called? If not, I am more than happy to make the call. Just let me know because I don't want this poor guy to get a million calls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok-I just went ahead and tried to call the number and a female answered...I asked if she placed an add on a found dog and she said no


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I just called the number. The girl told me he is a male maltese with a tag on. She said she left a mesage for the owner.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I just called the number. The girl told me he is a male maltese with a tag on. She said she left a mesage for the owner.[/B]


Strange, I wonder why she told me no....hmmm...Did she say if the tag said the dog's name? I sure hope it's Ralphie!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I just called the number. The girl told me he is a male maltese with a tag on. She said she left a mesage for the owner.[/B]


Please, God, let this be Ralphie! This is totally driving me crazy.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I just called the number. The girl told me he is a male maltese with a tag on. She said she left a mesage for the owner.[/B]


 She would not tell me the dogs name. She thought I was trying to take a dog that didn't belong to me. She didn't know how I got the number because she said she didn't place an ad. Maybe her father did it. She also told me they tried to take him to the humane society, but they were closed.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she keeps him until the owner calls her back. I wish we had Ralphie's mom's number in case she's en route and we could let her know. This is just killing me!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329696
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She said for the owner to call her and she will give the dog back. She also told me they are going to take him to the humane society on monday.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she keeps him until the owner calls her back. I wish we had Ralphie's mom's number in case she's en route and we could let her know. This is just killing me!








[/B][/QUOTE]


She said for the owner to call her and she will give the dog back. She also told me they are going to take him to the humane society on monday.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I pray that she logs on to SM ASAP when she gets home.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I wish we had a phone number to contact Ralphie's mommy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I wish we had a phone number to contact Ralphie's mommy.[/B]


I know, that's what I said!! She should know right away!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

How frustrating that Ralphie may have been found and we can't contact the owner.







I hope she lets us know something soon. How lucky she is if this is in fact Ralphie.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you to everyone that is helping, doing whatever you can to get Ralphie back.



Melanie


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Please let this be Ralphie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just called the number in Phoenix and gave the lady this web site so she could look it up and read what is happening. She did say she believes it is a Maltese and he does have tags. Hopefully she is reading what is going on. She has been getting a lot of phone calls so I am sure she believes what I told her. Hopefully she has looked up this web site and is reading it. I also PM'd Ralphie's mom and gave her the phone number of these people. Somehow I know this will have a happy ending.

Lynda


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Good job Lynda -- we can all hope this is the Ralphie we're worrying about. I'm more worried all the time though that no one is hearing from Malt Lover... We all want this to be a happy outcome so badly. 
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope Ralphie is in her arms soon!!

ANDREA~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I sure hope Malt Lover calls and it is Ralphie, pleaseeeeeeeee lit it be and let's have a happy ending for Ralphie and his mommy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've tried to call this number given on the pets 911 site several times this morning and the number is always busy...



This subject has gotten just a little difficult for me to follow... as to what is going on. Who knows what, etc. Then we had our little adventure yesterday which resulted in us spending time in two different hospitals while my wife had her index finger she crushed in a door yesterday put back together. We got home last night at 3 AM and I don't think clearly on 3 hours of sleep.



I'm going to go ahead and post my home number here for a while today if anyone needs to get in touch with me. I would ask that the calls be limited to to someone who has real information. Also, I plan on editing this post at some point late today to remove my number... so *PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE MY PHONE NUMBER IN THIS POST*, as that will make it impossible for me to later delete it.



480-314-xxxx



The Maricopa county animal shelters are kill shelters and probably even worse than you might imagine. I'm not clear from trying to read all the messages here if he is to be turned in there Monday or not. I also don't know a thing about the pets 911 site. It seems strange to me that if some organization has him and is savy enough to post on pets 911, that they would turn him over to any other place or that they would not be capable of reading his chip.



Also, that part of Phoenix isn't the best part of town. It has probably been years since I have been to that area... but I'll just say that I do not believe it to be the best part of town. It does not have a lot of hotels and business people on travel to Phoenix would not typically stay in South Phoenix...



Anyway, if someone has info which I am missing or misunderstanding or if I need to go somewhere to look at, take a picture of, or rescue a Maltese, let me know.



Stephen Moore





Thanks for calling Lynda. I just also called the number. I did not get an answer, but I do have the lady's name, address, and phone number. I left a message identifying myself and telling her that I would be more than happy to pick the dog up this afternoon... if she would allow it.



I would ask that *NO ONE ELSE* call the number in Pets 911. The lady hung up on Lynda, I assume that she has been getting a flood of calls and this is becoming an annoyance to her.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I spent 2 hrs last night online checking lost dog ads in Phoenix hoping to find Malt lovers phone #, I'm hoping I'm just really bad at searching and maybe someone else could find it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I spent 2 hrs last night online checking lost dog ads in Phoenix hoping to find Malt lovers phone #, I'm hoping I'm just really bad at searching and maybe someone else could find it.[/B]


 

As I just said in another thread, I have the name, address and the phone number of the person who apparently has this Maltese. This lady is rather annoyed apparently at all the calls she has received so I would ask that *NO ONE ELSE* call her. I left a message giving my phone, name, and the fac that i foster for maltese rescue. I am hoping she will call me back and will allow me to pick up the dog this afternoon. Even if she does not call, I may take Peg with me and go to the address and try to get the dog anyway.



This lady is talking about turning the dog over to a shelter tomorrow and her address is fairly near one of Maricopa county shelters ... which is a rather nasty kill shelter so I'm trying everything to stop that from happening.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for acting on this Steve. I truly hope it is Ralphie. I wish I could do something besides pray but for now that will have to do.

Lynda


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank You Steve.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We have some really great people on this board!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Steve, you are awesome!! I hope that Malt Lover checks in soon and sees what is going on, as time is of the essence right now....


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh I hope it's Ralphie!! What about contacting Ralphie's mom via the e-mail address we have to give when we sign up here? Everyone usually checks their e-mails. Joe would have access to that info right? Oh I hope she comes on soon.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I am so heartened by this community of spoiledmaltese.com working so hard to help find Ralphie. What I don't understand is that someone would rescue a dog, go to the trouble of posting the found dog on a website and then threaten to take the dog to a "kill" shelter as soon as Monday, knowing that there are so many people trying to help. I really don't understand this.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I am so heartened by this community of spoiledmaltese.com working so hard to help find Ralphie. What I don't understand is that someone would rescue a dog, go to the trouble of posting the found dog on a website and then threaten to take the dog to a "kill" shelter as soon as Monday, knowing that there are so many people trying to help. I really don't understand this.[/B]


 

The info I got was rather vague as to where she would turn the dog in to. I am probably over reacting, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.











Sorry folks... this means of communication is still subject to a fair amount of misunderstandings... or maybe I'm just not functioning at a very high level because of our "tour" of local hospitals yesterday into this morning...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I hope she will let you pick the dog up-let us know what you find out!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well guys... I have some news...



We just came back from our little journey into South Phoenix...







Let me just say it is even worse than I remembered. It is about as bad an area as you find anywhere in the USA. Largely Hispanic, probably a fair number are illegals. Major "attractions" in the neighborhood at the Maricopa county pound I spoke of previously plus a county prison. Any business in this area has a fence around it with razor wire on it.



We had no trouble finding the house where the dog was at and I even have a couple of pictures I took of the dog. It was rather strange knocking at the door. It was clear there were people there but no one came to the door. Then we noticed people pulling back the curtains and looking outside at Peg and I. A guy in his 20s came to the door. I asked about them finding a white dog recently. Yes, they had and he left then to go get it.



I would be 99.99% certain this is not Ralphie. I suspect he is a youngish full size male poodle. I'd guess he weighs around 25 to 30 pounds. As you will see, he is rather lanky but he is far larger than either of mine and Rocky & Max are both large for Maltese. I looked at his collar and their were no tags on the collar he was wearing now. There was some confusion about where the collar he was found in was at. We never did see it. While I was looking at him, he raised his leg and I got peed on.











I asked where he was found. The young guy said he had been found a few blocks to the west of their house and not the 10 miles (?) or whatever it was that I had earlier heard. Trust me... there are NO MOTELS anyway close to this place but this is one of those run down areas where there are all sorts of stray dogs. We saw 3 other strays within a block of this place as we were leaving.



I don't know what else to say... I guess we did what we could. I did not ask them what their plans were for the poodle... however, I simply do not have the time, resources, etc to rescue everything on 4 legs. This guy was marking everything in site and I'm just not going to deal with that sort of thing right now. 



Our shelters around here have lots of pit bulls and similar type dogs. This guy is not bad looking and hopefully he will get noticed and someone will save him... but it just isn't going to be me this time.


Pictures at http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=329955


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

How disheartening this is.... You did such a wonderful thing by going and checking. I guess many of us were hoping for a miracle. Maybe that miracle will come yet and you certainly did everything in your power to check this lead out. I hope soon we hear something from Malt Lover and perhaps there is word from the hotel or something else to go on.

Thank you for your efforts that were so very generous,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steve, it was so nice of you to go through all that for someone you don't even know....bad neighborhood and all...I hope Malt Lover appreciates it, even if it wasn't Ralphie.

Maybe the hotel will put up some ransome $ for him - I'm still going to hold out some hope. Wish there was something I could do. I bet his mom is sick with worry!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve,

I am really sorry to hear that this is probably not Ralphie, however your efforts are above and beyond what many people would have done.

Thank you so much for going to look at this dog. I hope his owner claims him before it is too late and I do of course hope MaltLover finds Ralphie.

My best regards to you and Peg. Hoping her hand is on it's way to recovery. You are a saint, even though this did not work out.

I am proud to be part of this Spoiled Maltese family as I know it is a web site full of wonderful people like you and your wife.

Lynda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well guys... I have some news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










WOW . What a great person you and your wife are. Too bad it wasn't him..
Thanks for all your kindness
ANDREA~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve... Thank you and Peg so very much for having done what you did!..I'm sorry it didn't turn out as we had hoped. I know Malt Lover will be so appreciative of your efforts !! I know we all are!
I breaks my heart about little Ralphie and all those pooches who somehow get separated from their owners. I can't even imagine having it happen to me. If somehow it did... I sure hope there would be kind and caring
souls like you and Peg "out-there" at least trying to help.
God bless you both! Hope you both now get some much needed rest!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great job checking that out.








I hope she finds him soon...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm hoping against hope that maybe Ralphie was found before she even left for her trip. Maybe that's why she hasn't checked in? Anyway I pray that is the case.


----------

